# Has anyone else memorized...



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

Just a little fun curiousity...has anyone else memorized the entire bathroom like the back of their hand? I have!! i could draw it piece by piece now... and i finish a magazine in 1 day!! Maybe i should have a bathroom reading Novel... it'll take me a few days to finish that. I even painted a little leaf mural for something new to look at.Its fascinating how much time us IBSers spend in the bathroom isnt it?


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Haha...that is so true...you get to know the wall in front of you like a friend, so when you're back in there for awhile, you have this feeling of familiarity, like, "I have come home," lol...


----------



## NB_Paramedic (May 17, 2003)

My bookrack in the bathroom becomes boring really quick, I don't know how many times I've read the back of a toothpaste tube or a shampoo bottle.And don't get me started on how picky I am with brands of toilet paper.


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

LOL! I read the shampoo bottle, toilet paper packaging, the tampon instruction sheet, anything that's in reach. I especially like trying to read the Spanish and French translations that are usually on there. I also count tiles, flowers on the wallpaper, anything







Kate


----------



## steph9616 (May 17, 2003)

This is one of those funny things no one talks about....I ran out of reading material, so I took my college catalog and through it with all the other magazines. It helped me plan for next semester!......


----------



## steph9616 (May 17, 2003)

excuse my spelling error..i meant threw


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

*hehe* so true! My toilet is the most boring little hole as my parent's haven't appreciated how long i spend in there, worshipping the porcelain thrown.I have managed to get them to put in a magazine rack, so it's my own little library, although i too have been known to read anything! The back of the bleach bottle being a fave *go figure*, and the tampon instruction sheet coming a close second.I swear when i have my own place at Uni, my bathroom will be a fantastic place...library, games room, music room (portable radios are such a great invention) etc etc.It's a shame loo seats aren't more comfortable though, huh?


----------



## NB_Paramedic (May 17, 2003)

I always thought about rigging up a small tv in there somehow. I think I'm going to go buy 50 ft of extension cable.. . . . not a bad idea.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

OMG NB I begged my mom to install a tv in the bathtoom and she gave in. shes gonna take the cable cord from my room and install the 13inch in the bathroom. Were moving this summer and she promised she would look for a place with a bigger bathroom so i can have a cart to hold my stuff. Handheld games are great for bathroom use and cheap on e bay.


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

hmmm. not a bad idea, maybe i should get a little tv and if i can't hook up cable i should hook up my PS or maybe nintendo?? not a bad idea, but my bathroom is so small. oh and i really know how it is grabbing for the closest thing with writing on it, reading it and looking for another. and since i'm in spanish2 i go through and look for phrases that i might know. hehe.. guess i'm NOT the only one!!!


----------



## Brenden (May 11, 2003)

I think I almost have an obsession with that little room, everytime I go somewhere new I check it out make sure its stocked with paper etc. I(n Japan they have these amazing toilets that have heated seats and you can adjust the heating with these little dials on the side as well as control a stream of water that shoots up to help you clean your monkey button. A couple of years ago I travelled around asia where they have squat toilets (basically porcelain holes in the ground) squatting is hard enough but when you've always got the runs it can be pretty tiring, got buffed legs out of it but I definitely love the familiarity of my home loo.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

OMG! I hear ya! I used to live in Singapore in SE Asia. It had nice normal toilets, even tho you had to pay to use them downtown, but I used to travel TONS. HK, Thailand, Cambodia, etc DO NOT have nice toilets. They had those squatty ones and omg they are hard to use. It kills your legs and most times they aren't that clean. I was always really excited when we were travelling somewhere more 'modern'. Worse of all was when I had a HUGE IBS attack in the middle of the jade market in HK and had to butt in front of like 20 people who didn't speak english to use the bathroom. I felt really bad w/ all the yelling and all but it was totally an emergency.Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Buy a laptop, a wireless internet router (if you have broadband), and then sit on the pot while catching up on the various websites!


----------



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

a tv in the bathroom is entirely possible. my father and step mom have one set up (neither have ibs). it's really weird since the screen is about 5 inches and is positioned almost to the ceiling.i do have a small collection of books and mags handy, though i really don't spend as much time on the "throne" anymore...i usually roll in agonizing pain until i have to go. i got tired of my legs going numb from the toilet hahahahmm now wireless internet is an idea, but i have a feeling the same numb legs would occur. now if they could only invent a back massager and foot massager to attach, that would be tempting.amy


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

it has been so long since i've posted (just got a new computer, finally).i absolutely love the idea of having a tv or novel in the bathroom. the tv idea just makes me giggle, but i think i'll do that when i move into my new place in august. that is just priceless!i also read the backs of everything in my bathroom and have taken to trying to read the french on my shampoo bottles. it's funny to see that others do this as well.







)


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

I got so tired of staring at the walls in the bathroom that when I was at a doctors appointment my brother painted them blue and my dad installed a skylight. Hehehe.


----------



## lenticia (Jun 11, 2003)

in response to kestrels post abot having to push in a que of foreigners (sorry, cant spell) for the toilet i came across a card developed by an IBS group which explains in lots of languages about IBS and how important it is for you to get to a toilet ASAP,







so that if you dont speak the language and have an emergency you can show them this card. very handy i thought!







i cant remembet the exact website it was on though - sorry!


----------



## lenticia (Jun 11, 2003)

i have found it; TRAVEL CARDSAll members of the IBS Network receive: a free can't wait card which states:"Please help - our member has a condition which means they need to use your toilet facilities urgently. Your kindness and co operation would be much appreciated."this can be found at http://www.ibsnetwork.org.uk/Services.html hope it helps!


----------

